# Do Away with extra point in NFL?



## Beagler (Jan 21, 2014)

Today the commissoner of the NFL was on tv talking about possibly doing away with the point after kick and making the touchdown worth 7 points. 
What is currently a 2 point conversion would add 1 point, making an 8 point drive. However if the conversion failed, 1 point would be deducted making it a 6 point drive.
The reasoning given for the change was that 1 point kicks are almost always sucessful, boring to watch and time consuming.

I think I'd rather see the point system remain the same with a longer distace from the goal posts for placement of the ball.
Whay do you guys think?

http://www.cbssports.com/nfl/eye-on-football/24415126/roger-goodell-nfl-considering-proposal-to-eliminate-extra-points


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Jan 21, 2014)

Beagler said:


> Today the commissoner of the NFL was on tv talking about possibly doing away with the point after kick and making the touchdown worth 7 points.
> What is currently a 2 point conversion would add 1 point, making an 8 point drive. However if the conversion failed, 1 point would be deducted making it a 6 point drive.
> The reasoning given for the change was that 1 point kicks are almost always sucessful, boring to watch and time consuming.
> 
> ...


Sweet! About time.


----------



## Lexcell (Jan 21, 2014)

They're a total waste of time. Extra Point means it time to grab a beer out the fridge or grab the jar. Only time one is missed is when it's hella wind or a slip and fall, or bad place... 3 outta 1300 times it happened this season.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 22, 2014)

But every once in a while one gets blocked.....and when it does its intertaining as hell!!!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Roger Goodell has done more to ruin the game of football than every commissioner preceding him combined.

He should put his own face on the Lombardi trophy, b/c I know Vince would not approve.


----------



## Wilksey (Jan 25, 2014)

Don't agree.

I like the fact that something as seemingly simple as a field goal can alter the course of an entire game. I enjoy watching the good special teams that bust their ass to try to block that motherfucker, and I enjoy the aftermath when they do.


----------



## MasterTHunderfuCk (Jan 25, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Roger Goodell has done more to ruin the game of football than every commissioner preceding him combined.
> 
> He should put his own face on the Lombardi trophy, b/c I know Vince would not approve.


yup. The extra point isn't always a given..and have changed many games. The NFL should think long and hard about this one. VFL


----------



## MasterTHunderfuCk (Jan 25, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> But every once in a while one gets blocked.....and when it does its intertaining as hell!!!


You nailed it. The NFL isn't even football anymore.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 25, 2014)

MasterTHunderfuCk said:


> yup. The extra point isn't always a given..and have changed many games. The NFL should think long and hard about this one. VFL


And what about 2 point options?...I suppose those would be eliminated as well.??


----------



## MasterTHunderfuCk (Jan 25, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> And what about 2 point options?...I suppose those would be eliminated as well.??



eventually im sure..i think from what I read they will get 7 for a TD and can opt to "go for 1" which would essentially be the old 2 pt conversion..stoopidd stoopid stoopid


----------



## MasterTHunderfuCk (Jan 25, 2014)

"I would be in favor of not seeing it be an over 99 percent conversion rate," Belichick said. "It's virtually automatic. That's just not the way the extra point was put into the game. It was an extra point that you actually had to execute and it was executed by players who were not specialists, they were position players. It was a lot harder for them to do... I don't think that's really a very exciting play because it's so automatic."

Cant believe Belechick said that. if I was a specialty player for him I would be pissed


----------



## 420CannabisMMJPothead (Jan 26, 2014)

Yeah, maybe move it back but don't do away with it. It is part of the strategy of the game. For me, football is like chess. Can't just think about this possession. Take away the extra point is like taking away a game piece in chess. Maybe not the best piece but an element that adds more complexity and strategy.


----------



## Sk306 (Jan 26, 2014)

I think they should move it back, Make it like 20-30 yds.. should still be automatic for the good kickers, but I bet would have a 80-90% conversation rate instead. It also would force alot of teams to go for the 2 points in bad weather.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 27, 2014)

They should make the coaches kick the extra points...


----------



## PetFlora (Jan 27, 2014)

I would like to see the field goal changed

1 point inside the 40, 2 points between 40-50, and 3 points beyond that


----------



## reasonevangelist (Aug 2, 2014)

In that case, they might as well just remove kickers altogether and never allow anyone to use their feet to advance the ball in any way. 

But we should still call it "football."


----------



## H.M. Murdoch (Aug 3, 2014)

If it were up to me, I would eliminate extra points. Give 7 points for a touchdown, unless the offense wants to go for a 2-point conversion. In that case, they get 6 points for the touchdown, plus 2 if they make the conversion.

Extra points are a waste of time. During the game, and at practice very week. And there's real chance of injury during such meaningless plays.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 10, 2014)

H.M. Murdoch said:


> If it were up to me, I would eliminate extra points. Give 7 points for a touchdown, unless the offense wants to go for a 2-point conversion. In that case, they get 6 points for the touchdown, plus 2 if they make the conversion.
> 
> Extra points are a waste of time. During the game, and at practice very week. And there's real chance of injury during such meaningless plays.


I totally agree with you but there's been some games where that extra point made a difference big difference. I remember a game where a team came all the way back had chance to send it in to overtime kicker missed. Missed extra points where teams lost by 1. You give them 7 off the touchdown we wont those things happening unless they go for 2.


----------



## Antidisestablishmentarian (Aug 10, 2014)

I like the experiment they are doing this preseason. 

XP is from 33 yards out.


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 20, 2014)




----------

